# Radeon X700 Voltmods



## W1zzard (Apr 29, 2005)

Show article


----------



## DudesBoss (May 6, 2005)

hey , sorry but i dont get quite what this means, volt mods, what improvement does a voltmod have and.... what do you do? lol


----------



## Unregistered (Jun 1, 2005)

Do you lower resistance on the soldered VR to increase voltage, or do you raise it?

Specifically where are the voltage read points, I can't make them out in the picture.


Thanks.


----------



## Urlyin (Jun 2, 2005)

Unregistered said:
			
		

> Do you lower resistance on the soldered VR to increase voltage, or do you raise it?
> 
> Specifically where are the voltage read points, I can't make them out in the picture.
> 
> ...



Read the article here to get an idea of what to do.... if you double click on the first image it will enlarge ...


----------



## Unregistered (Aug 11, 2005)

Urlyin said:
			
		

> Read the article here to get an idea of what to do.... if you double click on the first image it will enlarge ...


 noboy better try this guide - you will fry your card! lol
Wizzard might wanna check the guide with an actual card before you post this - 20k on the mem will give you around 3V and 20K on the VGPU 1.9V rofl.

Nice pictures nevertheless


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 1, 2005)

so which resistances do you suggest?


----------



## ArcTan (Oct 2, 2005)

W1zzard said:
			
		

> so which resistances do you suggest?


on xs they seem to suggest a 50k vr


----------



## Masterblaster (Oct 11, 2005)

@W1zzard:
Did you test the mods f. g. the pencil mods?
What resistance should it be afterwards?


----------



## jcdenton21 (Jun 26, 2006)

*PCB number*

I would like to do this Vmod but I don´t know how to determinate PCB number
coul you tell me where I can find it out please


----------



## tvdang7 (Sep 11, 2006)

yea i have a hybrid sapphire x700 pro card. my pcb doesnt look like the pics so im guessing mine isnt compatible?


----------



## Nevvb1e (Oct 17, 2006)

I have an Gigabyte X700 card 
how can i know it used PCB #A379or not ?


----------



## jcdenton21 (Oct 17, 2006)

hey guys
please help me
I woul like to raise frequencies on my sapphire x700 PCI-e (400/500)
it is stable at 475/630 but I think that 4ns samsung coul go higher
but layout is different
here are photos
http://www.techpowerup.com/articles/117/images/x700.jpg
http://www.laboratorium.ic.cz/foto/VGA/back/1b2.gif
please help  or tell me how to make it run higher
I am cooling with zalman vf700 alcu and I am working on passive coolers for memory


----------

